# Blood Test: Low Alkaline Phosphate Leads To Constipation



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

Just came back from a blood test discussion with my GP. She is concerned with mildly elevated thyroid levels which, from my preliminary research, has nothing to do with IBS-C. And that makes sense because these spiked levels are new news. My constipation is old news.

The old news, which no one has approached with me, is my persistently low Alkaline Phosphate levels.

I have 4 years of blood test results and, while all else has been in normal ranges - fluctuating here and there, my ALP has been consistently low&#8230;

What does this mean?

The main symptoms are constipation and I'm always cold&#8230; Huuuuuuuuuuuuuh.

I think it's time to look into raising the ALP of my body.


----------



## trudyj (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm not a medical person, but as I understand it the primary cause for low alk phos is poor nutrition.

The thyroid levels depend on what is being measured. Low TSH or High Free T4 are markers for hyperthyroidism. High TSH or Low Free T4 are markers for hypothyroidism. Neither is great news, and both can be corrected, but uncontrolled hyperthyroidism in particular can drive the heart and other body systems excessively.


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

Heya trudyj -

It very well could be poor nutrition. Seems strange though. I'm pretty darn healthy in the eating dept. I'm gonna have to talk to my doc about it and ask her if she see's this low alk in most patients, because it's common - or if something is wrong with me? I grew up under a nutritionist, my mom. I always make sure I'm eating enough of the stuff I need. It's something to investigate, though - for sure. I may not be eating as well as I thought I was or my body isn't absorbing nutrients. It's weird that that's the only thing across the board that is consistently low on my blood work over the years.

I had a moderately "low/high" thyroid level - which would indicate hypothyroid. I read that can be from a lack of iodine. Good thing I started taking multi-vitamins with iodine 2 weeks before my newest blood test. Well see how the results turn out when I go back in next week. Thanks for the follow up.


----------

